# Urinalysis Codes



## mtrandel (Mar 6, 2008)

If the doctor does a non-automated dip stick and then based on the results takes some of the urine, spins it, and looks under the microscope for WBC, RBC, crystals, bacteria,  casts, mucous, etc. is that all included in code 81000?


----------



## mmelcam (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes it would all be included.


----------

